
Ask HN: What 5 languages would you teach someone new to CS? - kenning
Curious what 5 languages or technologies (hadoop?) you would tell someone relatively new to CS to learn. The goal would be to give them the ability to do many things in an easy and modern way, or alternatively, to have access to lots of job possibilities.
======
espeed
Python, Go, Clojure/Java, ClojureScript/JavaScript, C

------
CyberFonic
Easy programming: Python

Expanding the understanding of CS: Scheme in conjunction with SICP

Access to the most jobs: Java, JavaScript, PHP, C#, C++

------
pixpop
1\. One of scheme / common lisp / clojure

2\. One of C++ / Java

3\. Javascript

4\. One of Python / Perl

5\. Bash

------
elviejo
for CS I would go with different paradigms: ruby, haskell, erlang, go, prolog

for job opportunities, I would go by popularity: JavaScript, python, ruby, C#,
php

~~~
ChristianGeek
C#, Scala, JavaScript, Python, SQL.

